# Sports People in Far Hills closing.



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Went by today and they are closing. No bikes left, just some clothing and accessories. Tons of fishing gear and ski clothing. Anyone know the story of what happened? The original store started in the 80's I think and wound up as a central meeting place for lot's of riders over the years. Great location.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know the story behind it, but here's some info about the group rides from the Bedminster Flyers website: Bedminster Flyers home 2013

New Start Location as of June 1
Our long-time friends & sponsors Steve & Betty French will be closing the doors of The Sports People shop on May 31st for good. The Sports People will not be replaced by another bike shop.

As a result we’re changing our start location effective June 1st (see Joe’s thorough description below). The website will be updated to reflect the new location by the end of the month.

We wish Steve & Betty much happiness and success in the next chapter of their lives. We really can’t thank them enough. Really.

Rides will start at Pluckemin Schoolhouse Park, at 2020 Burnt Mills Road in Bedminster, about 100 yards west of Bank of America and next to the Somerset Art Association.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Marty's Reliable in Randolph picked up a bike tech from Far Hills..... I wonder if he (Jonathan) left Sports People because he knew it was going to close???


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not shocked. Two years ago I was serious about buying a $3200 Felt there (and was going to upgrade the wheels, probably another several hundred more dollars). I think it was the F3 or F4. anyway they didn't have one in my size but expected one in a "a few weeks." I gave the guy my name and number. He wrote it in a notebook or something. Two years have gone by and I haven't received a call yet. If you're that cavalier about someone who's going to spend close to 4K in your store then you're not going to succeed.


----------

